# Christmas Brunch



## sarahlou84 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hello!

Me and my husband have been in Dubai now for just over a month. We have family and friends coming over for Christmas and I wondered if people could give me an idea of a really good Christmas brunch to go to! 

We would be happy to spend 400-600dhs per person and we would like beverages included. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

Yalumba. Been the last 2 years and its so much fun and food is amazing. They have a DJ and Band outside and clear the tables out for an outdoor dancefloor at the end. Book early and get a table inside though as 2 years ago it rained and last year it was too hot.


----------



## sarahlou84 (Aug 3, 2011)

thanks!

I just had a look on line for Yalumba and it does look good!

Any more suggestions???


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The best Christmas brunch would be Al Qasr at The Madinat, but that's already fully booked. You'll have to be quick to get somewhere good.

Also try

Raffles
Grosvenor House
Fairmont
Royal Mirage
Westin
Atlantis


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

+1 for Al Qasr, i`d try booking there asap. They always say it`s full but the first year that I went we only booked it at the end of November. To be honest all the ones Elph mentioned are top drawer and you won`t be disappointed!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I'd recommend you try the one you want to go with first, I loved Yalumba the first time I went, less so the next 2 times. Standards slip quite quickly.


----------

